# Fur shops in Hurghada



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Two fur shops in Hurghanda... Why????


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

you mean fur and leather? The Russian tourists buy there. One of the shops is owned by Turkish people and I think also that the leather is coming from Turkey.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> you mean fur and leather? The Russian tourists buy there.




Yes that is what I mean

but why would they buy there? Why not in Russia?


----------



## PaulAshton (Nov 18, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes that is what I mean
> 
> but why would they buy there? Why not in Russia?


Maybe Hurghada has a thriving cat and dog population, believe it or not cat and dog fur are legal in Canada so there is nothing to say the products are in fact cat and dog parading as something else..

Dog and cat fur is used in a variety of products including fur coats and jackets, fur trimmed garments, hats, gloves, decorative accessories, blankets, stuffed animals, pet toys and toys


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

I have no idea why the Russian tourists are buying there. But I see lots of micro buses coming to these shops with Russian tourists. One shop is called Kircilar (two shops now) and the other is something like .... Moda. I was one time in one of these shops to deliver something and I saw some prices of hand bags... very expensive and also absolutely not my style!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

GM1 said:


> I have no idea why the Russian tourists are buying there. But I see lots of micro buses coming to these shops with Russian tourists. One shop is called Kircilar (two shops now) and the other is something like .... Moda. I was one time in one of these shops to deliver something and I saw some prices of hand bags... very expensive and also absolutely not my style!




You would have thought it would be cheaper to buy in Russia.


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

GM1 said:


> I have no idea why the Russian tourists are buying there. But I see lots of micro buses coming to these shops with Russian tourists. One shop is called Kircilar (two shops now) and the other is something like .... Moda. I was one time in one of these shops to deliver something and I saw some prices of hand bags... very expensive and also absolutely not my style!


There's a Kircilar shop in Sharm now too, because we need furcoats now it gets so cold at night....not. It does get very cold don't get me wrong, but cold enough for fur, never :nono:


----------

